# Feeding time!



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Threw out the first alfalfa this morning. Jenny was a talker again, and Maverick behaved himself with the other two when he saw I had a big stick :laugh:

















Thought you might want to see the awesomeness that is his squiggly horns before they're chopped off.


















I have never seen another saanen with those black spots...

























Think someone still wants to think they're a kid?


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

hmm, I have never seen a goat with black spots on their ears since this post! My Saanen has them.

This is my doe Clarice.








This is Clarice and her pal Mook - I didnt name either of them. And yes Mook they are both does, I have had many people tell me they look like bucks or are bucks.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

they look to be happily enjoying their food 

watch those hay nets though -- I have heard of friends goats dying because they got stuck in the nets


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

Cool horns! Are you taking them off with the banding method?


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

They're supervised with the net, and so far, he hasn't even almost gotten stuck.

I'm having a vet saw them with a cauterizing circular saw thingy (so professional-sounding, I know).


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters (Oct 27, 2010)

Sweet little goaties...I do love the spots...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very pretty goaties!
Mavericks horns look alot like my first bucks, my Skippy was "disbudded" with the paste and while his wether brothers horns didn't grow, Skippy's "scurs" grew into a massive but irregular set of horns. I have a pic somewhere as it's been 7 years since he was sold.

I think the spots on your doe look neat! I'm pretty sure it's because of her skin pigment and genetics...my Angel has spots too but they didn't appear til she was well over a year old.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

All the does at her breeder's have skin spots, but she's the only one that had them on the hair, too. Her sire doesn't have any pigmentation anywhere, so it had to come from her dam, who's pretty light on the skin spots.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love the goats....  :thumb: I agree... be careful with the nets.... :hug:


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Cute goats! Reg. saanens are aloud to have spots on their skin but not on their hair. If a saanen has any color at all then it is called a Sable and now as of last year (I think) they are also a registered breed.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

She's registered as a grade saanen anyways, so I'm not sure how much ADGA would really care about the hair spots.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice goats. I like the freckles. They add character. I had an Angora X Saanen and her body was freckled throughout (skin only), pink with a jillion black spots. After sheering, I had to keep a shirt on her to protect her pink skin from ultraviolet exposure. 

Deb Mc


----------

